# [FIREFOX] ajout de moteurs de recherche

## dreamer86

Je n'arrive pas à ajouter de moteurs de recherche avec la version non bin. Notamment un qui m'aurait permis de faire des recherches dans notre forum gentooiste adoré   :Very Happy: 

Qq un aurait une idée ?

J'ai essayé de supprimé le profil existant et d'ajouter le moteur de recherche avec un profil propre (sans extensions ni rien) mais ça ne change rien...  :Sad: 

----------

## Dais

J'ai jamais réussi à en rajouter, version bin ou pas ..

----------

## UB|K

Il suffit de copier les fichiers (le .src et l'image correspondante) dans:

```
/opt/firefox/searchplugins/
```

puis de relancer firefox.

Pour la version non bin c'est quasiment pareil:

```
/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins/
```

en lisant ce post, ça m'a donné l'idée de faire un plugin pour les forums gentoo (j'ai pas assez cherché car j'en ai trouvé un après). Si ça tente qqun, je lache les sources.

----------

## boozo

'alute

mais... mais... mais bien sûr que çà nous intéresse UB|K   :Very Happy:   j'aime bien la fonction "Search" du forum mais je veux bien tester et jumper si c'est mieux...   :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  je veux bien tester et jumper si c'est mieux...  

 

le résultat est exactement le même qu'avec "quick search".

bon alors paf:

-->gentoo.src

```
# Gentoo Fourms Search Plug-in for Mozilla

#

# Created by UBIK MP <http://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=post&u=57241>

# Created September 12, 2005

<search

   version     = "7.1" 

   name       = "Gentoo Forums"

   description    = "Gentoo Forums Search (by topic)"

   queryEncoding = "utf-8"

   queryCharset    = "utf-8"

   searchForm    = "http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php"

   method    = "GET"

   action    = "http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php" 

>

<input name="search_keywords" user>

<input name="show_results" value="topics">

<interpret

charset     = "UTF-8" 

resultListStart  = "<form action="search.php?mode=results" method="POST" id=form1 name=form1>"

resultListEnd    = "<a href="index.php?mark=forums&returnto=newposts" class="gensmall">"

resultItemStart    = "<td class="row1" align="center" valign="middle">"

resultItemEnd    = "<td class="catBottom" colspan="7" height="28" valign="middle">"

>

<browser

    alsomatch    = "http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php"

    update    = ""

    updateIcon    = ""

    updateCheckDays= "365"

>

</search>

```

pour afficher les résultats sous forme de posts changer:

```
<input name="show_results" value="posts">
```

et un zoli icône (à renommer gentoo.png)

Et copier tout ça comme dans mon précédant post.

Voilou, c'est facilement personnalisable en allant matter le code source de la page https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php et en trouvant le nom des champs qu'on souhaite modifier et les valeurs correspondantes, puis on rajoute une ligne:

```
<input name="search_forum" value="14">
```

pour chercher uniquement dans "Installing Gentoo" ou encore value="35" pour le forum français etc...

Sinon, j'ai pas trop compris à quoi servent les lignes commençant par "result..." alors j'espère que ça ne sera pas source de pb si le site évolue un peu.

Et dernier point, j'ai laissé les lignes en "update..." vides, mais si quelqu'un veut héberger ce truc, le diffuser et le faire évoluer, c'est là que ça se passe.

EDIT: ah ben nan, le coup avec <input name="search_forum" value="35"> marche pas, bizarre.

----------

## boozo

bien bien merci de tes explication je teste çà dès que j'ai mis a jours mozilla   :Wink: 

sinon :  *Quote:*   

> le résultat est exactement le même qu'avec "quick search".

 

j'ai souvent observé un comportement étrange de cette fonctionnalité par rapport à la fonction "Search" a laquelle pourtant elle semble se référer... aurais-tu un ressenti similaire sur le pluggin ?

----------

## UB|K

 *boozo wrote:*   

> j'ai souvent observé un comportement étrange de cette fonctionnalité par rapport à la fonction "Search" a laquelle pourtant elle semble se référer... aurais-tu un ressenti similaire sur le pluggin ?

 

 :Shocked:  jamais fait gaffe.

ça doit être une histoire d'options différentes entre "quick search" et la page recherche, je vois que ça.

----------

## boozo

ben moi j'ai souvent des posts qui n'apparaissent pas (le célèbre "no topic found") alors que je sais pertinement qu'ils existent   :Confused:   ceci dit je cherche souvent avec des opérateurs celà viens peut-être de là

enfin c'est pas grave je verrais bien à l'usage...   :Wink: 

merci

----------

## dreamer86

ça marche chez personne alors l'ajout de moteur de recherche ? obligé de copier le .src soit meme...  :Sad: 

Pourtant ça marche sur la version win, pas cool...  :Sad: 

Par contre, cool ton plugin UB|K , thanks !  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> ça marche chez personne alors l'ajout de moteur de recherche ?

 

Non, mais c'est un peu de la faute de Firefox, qui ne supporte qu'un dossier de searchplugins pour tous dans /usr/lib/quelquechose, non-inscriptible pour l'utilisateur lambda donc. Un workround très sale est d'autoriser l'écriture sur ce dossier. Sinon, il faudra attendre Firefox-1.5, qui supportera l'installation de plugins dans le profil de l'utilisateur. Cf. bug #59671.

Et maintenant, allez zou, un peu de pub : si vous voulez plein de plugins de recherche super cools pour Firefox (pas ceux de la barre de recherche habituelle, mais des plugins pour l'extension ConQuery), allez voir ce post pour lequel je me suis fendu d'un peu d'anglais : Firefox - Using ConQuery to quickly search Gentoo stuffs.

----------

## UB|K

Excellent le Conquery... ça met une taule aux searchplugins

Adopté, merci TGL   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 :Shocked: 

TGL la classe !!!   :Cool: 

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Excellent le Conquery... ça met une taule aux searchplugins
> 
> Adopté, merci TGL  

 +10000

----------

